

Ask HN: Help about SMS Gateway - blackZero

Hi HN,<p>We work on a website and we need to send daily sms to our website&#x27;s contacts.<p>My question is:<p>Is this what we call as a SMS Gateway Service?<p>If Yes, can you give me examples and the best known Sms Gateway Services.<p>If No, what is the name of my solution and from where i can start?<p>Thank you.
======
davismwfl
If you need to send SMS I highly suggest integrating Twilio to your site.
Another one I have used is Nexmo. Either one can be integrated really pretty
easily and only takes a short while. Plivo is another one I have heard about,
but I know nothing about them.

You do not yourself need to be a SMS Gateway, in fact it is a royal pain, just
use a quality service and integrate it. It does have a small nominal cost per
SMS message, which you can see on each website.

Twilio provides libraries to integrate for common languages like node, Ruby,
Java etc.

~~~
blackZero
Yeah, i heard Twilio many times. I think we just go for it, Thanks.

~~~
davismwfl
Your welcome. I really like Twilio, they are good to work with and their API
is really pretty easy and only takes a small amount of effort to get setup.
Good luck!

------
alir
Depending on the load requirement, I have used NowSMS (nowsms.com) for some of
my projects. NowSMS is pretty straight forward to use. For others, I wrote my
own gateway using Smslib - that can be a pain though, depending on the phone
you want to you.

------
johnpickens
The TextBelt API may be useful - [http://textbelt.com/](http://textbelt.com/)
\- it was made by a software engineer at Google.

~~~
blackZero
Thanks i like it, too bad it doesn't support my country.

